# Will a Sugino 26-36-46 work with Campy?



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

I want to build a century/light touring bike. I have 10 speed Campy Chorus triple components (shifters, derailleurs, 13-29 cassette). I prefer Campy but want to use a Sugino crank to get a lower front end, a Sugino XD600 with 46-36-26 chainrings. Will that work? Has anyone used Sugino with Campy? Thanks.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

I would wonder about this because the Sugino rings wouldn't have the Campagnolo pins and ramps...


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have not tried this. I would think it will work fine. The only hang-up I can think of is, if you are using Braz-on, getting the FD low enough.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

flatlander_48 said:


> I would wonder about this because the Sugino rings wouldn't have the Campagnolo pins and ramps...


Good point. I would guess that it will "work" in the sense it won't fail to shift, but the shifting won't be as crisp. It will similar to using an older Campa chainring before they introduced more aggressive pins and ramps. 

I would worry more about natedg200202's excellent point re: whether the FD can be lowered enough to match the small chainrings. This is frame-dependent, I'm afraid. 

Another issue to consider is the movement range of the FD, from low to high. I think this shouldn't be a problem either, at least not for the 10 speed Campy Chorus triple components that is being considered here.


----------



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

The FD is not braze-on. Also, the Sugino does have pins and ramps. Admittedly they are clearly not Campy pins and ramps, but does that mean they are different?


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

chrisclougherty said:


> The FD is not braze-on. Also, the Sugino does have pins and ramps. Admittedly they are clearly not Campy pins and ramps, but *does that mean they are different*?


You would have to compare them side by side. Campagnolo cranksets are designed to work with their chains. How that compares with others, I don't know.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

You shouldn't be concerned about ramps and pins. If the setup doesn't work, that won't be the cause.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

natedg200202 said:


> You shouldn't be concerned about ramps and pins. If the setup doesn't work, that won't be the cause.


No, I do think it would work. However, the ramps and pins smooth out the transition from one ring to the other. It might clunk and clank a bit.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

I was wondering about the exact same crank. Campy triples don't have the best gearing for us mortals. Sugino is a really high quality crank at an affordable price. Good luck


----------



## VeloCruzer (Oct 6, 2009)

FWIW, I swapped out my 9sp Veloce triple for a Velo Orange 28-36-46 and it works well on my Bianchi touring bike. I run a 9sp chain and Veloce 13-28 cassette with 9sp ergos. I noticed the shifting between the front rings slowed down a tad, but there was no rubbing or chatter or anything that sounded strange.


----------



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks, guys. I appreciate all the input. I've pretty much made up my mind to do it. As I said, the bike will not be for training per se, I've got other bikes for that. I'll use it for more relaxed, mileage-oriented rides, and centuries and light touring. Even if the shifting is a bit slower I'm fine with that. I'll still have those comfy Campy hoods, etc. Once it's up and rolling I'll try to remember to post a note letting you know how it works.

I've got the money to do this today, but I've got a wife who says I've hit my bike limit. How can that be?


----------



## g00se (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi,

If it's of any benefit, I've got a Campag setup with a Sugino Mighty Tour 34/50 chainset - crankset to you lot . It works perfectly - the ramping is just fine with the KMC chain.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

g00se said:


> Hi,
> 
> If it's of any benefit, I've got a Campag setup with a Sugino Mighty Tour 34/50 chainset - crankset to you lot . It works perfectly - the ramping is just fine with the KMC chain.


I'm also running a KMC chain on a Daytona 10 sp group. It works perfect. I was hoping that would be the case.

Campy's triple is really the road double with a bail out granny gear. It's not realistic gearing for most riders.


----------



## g00se (Mar 14, 2012)

Rumour has it that's Campag is reintroducing the triple for the 2013 range (comes out this year) - and not just the 'current' old-stock square-taper triples they sell at the moment.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I used the following with good results:

Campy Centaur Ultra-Shift levers (10s)
Sugino XD crank (26/36/46)
SRAM 9s chain
Shimano 9s cassette
Shimano Deore front mech
daVinci/SRAM rear mech

Zero problems up front (or in back, for that matter).


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

It should work just fine, campagnolo FD doesnt care about brand or if its compact or not, it will shift nicely whatever you put in there but maybe rotor because is a real PITA to set up.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

g00se said:


> *Rumour has it that's Campag is reintroducing the triple for the 2013 range* (comes out this year) - and not just the 'current' old-stock square-taper triples they sell at the moment.


Check the _*I Rode EPS!!!*_ thread, Post #6...


----------



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

Just a quick update for anyone that has the same question. I've had the Sugino triple set up with Campy Chorus/Centaur mix and ridden it for about a month. It works really great. The shifting could not be any smoother. It's really great and having that lower gear with the 26 chainring is great too, since there's plenty of big mountains in Utah where I live. Thanks to everybody for their help when I was thinking about this.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I am using a Campagnolo Centaur/Comp Triple on my commuter/touring bike.

I was used the tried-and-true 48/38/28 with a 12-27 cassette when It was built on Shimano 105

The Comp triple had 52/42/30 rings and as it is 135mm BCD it was not possible to set it up with a 38.

But I went with 50/39/28 (Specialites TA rings) and a 13-29 Cassette and that gives me very similar gearing as before but with a lower ( under 1:1 ) gearing on the low end.

I guess you probably need less, but IMHO the 39 is a great ring for commuting and general riding, much better than the 36, and the 28/29 is low enough.


----------



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

I actually like the 36, but each to his own. I'm in the 46 for more general riding. I have my Roadie set up a lot like yours. 53-38-28 with 13-29 on the back. That's great because it gives me a high gear and still can get up the mtns. I wanted the more moderate set-up on a bike I use for general riding and light touring --a Gunnar Sport I just got. I'm just as happy as I can be with the shift quality of the Sugino triple crank


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

chrisclougherty said:


> Just a quick update for anyone that has the same question. I've had the Sugino triple set up with Campy Chorus/Centaur mix and ridden it for about a month. It works really great. The shifting could not be any smoother. It's really great and having that lower gear with the 26 chainring is great too, since there's plenty of big mountains in Utah where I live. Thanks to everybody for their help when I was thinking about this.


What size BB are you using? Campy uses the 111 on Chorus and above and 115 on the Centaur and below. Is the Sugino BB close?


----------



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

I used a Shimano UN55 113 mm. BB. Works fine. Other people say you can go lower, 110 or even lower. But the 113 is fine.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

chrisclougherty said:


> I used a Shimano UN55 113 mm. BB. Works fine. Other people say you can go lower, 110 or even lower. But the 113 is fine.


Thanks for the info. Ribble is selling Stronglite cranks for $80.00 To me they look exactly like a Sugino at a lot less money.

Stronglight Impact JIS Triple Chainset Road, Chainsets, CHAINSETS ROAD


----------

